# Switching to ADA soil



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

I've decided to switch to ADA substrate and am planning to order the following from Hong Kong. This is the nearest I can order from, as I am in Dubai, U.A.E. Plus I have an office in HKG that can ship it to me. I was wondering if this is enough for my 80G planted tank, the dimensions are 48"w x 19.75"deep. I would like 3 inches in the front and maybe 4 to 5 inches in the back. Here's what I plan to order:

1. ADA Amazon 9L (Black) X 8 bags
2. Power Sand Special X 1 bag (LFS told me this would be enough)
3. ADA Bacter 100 x 1
4. Tourmaline BC X 1
5. Penac P X 1
6. Special wire net to go over the PS.

Will I also need the following?

1. Clear Super
2. Penac W for aquarium

It will be heavily planted again and will house mostly tetras, ottos, corys and shrimps. I will be doing EI again, which I'm already doing. I have a a whole truck full of dry ferts/CSM, and TMG and won't be getting the ADA liquid ferts.

I have 2 Ehiem filters, Pro-II, 2028, 2026, pressurized CO2 and 25W Vectron UV.

I have a few questions if you don't mind:

1/ Is the above quantity and products enough, or can I do away with something or even add to it?

2/ Since I will be doing a full recycle (with old mulm) and from what I have learnt from Tom Barr and this forum, is that I have to go low light for 2 weeks with full dosage of macros and micros and CO2. Then full blow lights after that. So with the nutrient rich soil, do I still have to dose as per the EI method for the 1st two weeks or does only once, since lights will be low (72 watts FL). Then after 2 weeks do full dosing?

3/ Should I get any of the ADA liquid ferts for intial start up till the tank is established again, then start dry ferts later? I can't get ANY ADA ferts here, so I can't do it on a regular basis. But I can order it for the startup period with the above order.

I have to add that I might even be moving back to Hong Kong next August, in which case the soil will be useless, since you can't mix it up and pack and reuse. But I don't mind that. I really want to give the ADA a shot.

I'm sorry this got long but I want to be sure before I order as it is expensive shipping by air and I want to get the right things on first go. 

Jeff, if I was in the US I would have just ordered through you. I really admire the work you have done and how much I have learnt about aquascaping from you.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Regards


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

8 bags of Aquasoil is too many. I would think 5 or 6 would do the trick. My 75 (48" x 18") gallon tank only took 4 bags to get the same depth you want to achieve.

As for the powersand...one 6 Liter bag should be fine. You also don't need the Bacter or Super Clear as they are already added to the power sand special.

I wouldn't put any type of screen over the powesand. The first time you try replanting something the roots will pull that screen up and you'll have a mess on your hands.

Even though you have that truckful of ferts...don't dose for the first 4-6 weeks until you see the tank needs it and then start dosing conservatively.


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks Aaron,

So 6 bags of AS then.

What about Tourmaline BC and Penac P/W?

I can skip the net, but why do so many in Asia use it?

So for the ferts you are saying NOTHING at all for 4 to 6 weeks? Just run CO2 and low lights?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Aaron pretty much nailed it on the quantities and usage. 

I won't go into the whole PENAC mess here, but I would say you do not NEED it, but it will not hurt to use it. 

I can't speak to the wire thing-- that just sounds crazy to me. The idea is good, but some roots will likely attach to that thing and you stand to pull the whole contraption up rather than just a few pesky pebbles of Power Sand. 

Ferts wise, you will need K right away, but as for micros/macros-- it will depend largely on the density of planting and the type of layout you do. If you have some sense of that now, let us know and I can offer up a little better reference for the ferts.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

well, aqua forest uses the stainless stell mesh in their plant holding tanks and in some of their display tanks. It works really well. No power sand getting pulled to the top.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Skyfish said:


> Thanks Aaron,
> 
> So 6 bags of AS then.
> 
> ...


I do recommend the Tourmaline. It seems to help the plants carpet faster.


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Thank you Aaron, Jeff, ianiwane,

I have not decided on the layout as yet but it will be densly planted with a grassy carpeting up front. The back will have fast growing stem plants. Some slow growing too like Anubias, Java fern, moss on wood etc.

So far I have been doing the EI method with dry ferts and CSM. Laterite/peat base with some root tabs on plan 2mm gravel. But what I am concerned about is dosing with the EI method in the 1st 6 weeks. As Aaron has advised, I should not do anything during that period. So Jeff I would appreciate any help you can give in planning the initial dosing.

As for the wire net, logically speaking the roots _*would* _entangle, and re-scaping would be a pain later on. I can skip that of course, I was asking as soil supplier recomended that I use it. Plus I have seen it at the following link...



```
http://www.aqugrass.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=7314
```


Thanks again


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

What's the difference between Tourmaline BC and Tourmaline F?

"I do recommend the Tourmaline. It seems to help the plants carpet faster."

So have you had ADA substrate in a planted tank with Tourmaline and without Tourmaline?


----------



## nasfish (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi,

Maybe this link would help you. http://www.adaeuro.com/gestioneacquari_eng.asp

As may I quote here : "During the first three weeks following the construction of the aquarium, use only BRIGHTY K and GREEN BACTER daily. Dosage: BRIGHTY K : 1 ml per 20 l (one sprinkling). GREEN BACTER: 1 drop per 10 l"

The only thing is I dose half of suggested amount during my initial setup, because some of the plants I have ordered, still not arrived yet a that time.

Good Luck

Best Regards


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Logically the roots would break before they pull any of the mesh out. Jeff or Aaron have either of you tried using the stainless steel mesh? If not don't knock it until you try it. Like I said the people at aquaforest have several tanks set up with it. It works well.



Skyfish said:


> Thank you Aaron, Jeff, ianiwane,
> 
> I have not decided on the layout as yet but it will be densly planted with a grassy carpeting up front. The back will have fast growing stem plants. Some slow growing too like Anubias, Java fern, moss on wood etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

Tourmaline F is like Tourmaline BC but you put it in the filter. BC goes in the substrate. 
I start with Brighty K right away-- first week. I find most layouts seem fine with not starting STEP 1 until the 2nd or 3rd week. I am usually somewhere just under a full dose (so just under 1 ml per 5 gallons/20 liters).


----------

